# Making gluten-free pasta dough pliable?



## Chickentrader (Oct 25, 2013)

We love pasta dishes in our family, but recently had to change to gluten-free food.  We are not completely satisfied with some of the commercial gluten-free pasta products; particularly ravioli, so we bought a pasta maker to make our own.

We have a problem to get the pasta dough to be pliable enough, and it often breaks during the final pass through the pasta maker.  Does anyone have some advice about how to mke the dough more flexible?  Any help would be appreciated.

We use the following ingredients with a recipe from Michela Chiappa:

•	Rice flour & Cornflour in equal amounts
•	A few tbsp potato flour
•	A couple of tsp Xanthan gum to bind 
•	Pinch of salt
•	3 large eggs
•	1.5 tbsp olive oil
•	Polenta, for dusting

Also Polenta seems to be a bit too grainy for dusting.  Any advice about that would also be very much appreciated.

Regards, 
Chickentrader.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't off much except that I know any pasta dough that I run through my machine can't be too dry or it breaks.   Every pass through the machine is drying so my only suggestion is that the dough is too dry from the start.  If your dough is dry enough for several passes through the machine, is it possible to have success with fewer passes through the blades?


----------



## tweakz (May 13, 2014)

I can't imagine rice, corn, and potato flour making delicious pasta. Has anyone tried cricket flour? What about squash pastas?


----------



## LPBeier (May 13, 2014)

I tried a sorghum/amaranth/potato flour pasta with both xantham and guar gums and it turned out very well.  I have to find the recipe as it didn't make it into my gluten free binder.  I want it for myself and will pass it on when I come across it again.


----------

